# Bad L's Hobby



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Has anyone dealt with Bad L’s Hobby shop? I placed an order last week and I received a tracking number when my order was shipped. Now based on the tracking number my order was delivered to someone in New York, I am in Maryland. I contacted the Hobby shop and they checked and said they did ship my order to the wrong customer and that the customer was going to forward the order to me. This was on the 11th. My question is how long do I wait before I contact Bad L’s Hobby shop again? Is it wrong for me to think that they should have just sent out another car to me? 
Dave


----------



## JLWFAN (Jan 10, 2006)

I think they should send u out another car and eat the loss, they messed up the addy. Why should u have to wait for something that may never arrive? Besides the person that has recived it now has to pay to ship it to u and who says this person just dont say heck with it,why should i? Thats my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I think they should have sent you a new order out right away and then dealt with their mistake with the other party however they wanted to.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

buzzinhornet said:


> I think they should have sent you a new order out right away and then dealt with their mistake with the other party however they wanted to.


My opinion too.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

0mega, if you paid through Paypal go to your account and file a non-delivery dispute. escalate it to a claim. if you used a credit card to pay directly, call them and begin a charge back citing undelivered. if you paid any other way, you are SOL, sorry.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I got 2 different shipping labels swithced by accident one time during an E-Bay sell. Was selling a bunch of stuff and Doh...goofed up.

Contacted the buyers and got them to ship the packages to each other. Lucky that both items were not for a large amount and refunded their purchase price for them doing this. Wheeew! I felt bad about it but, all worked out fine in the end. My Fault so, I helped fix it.

Man I couldn't believe that happened but, it did. Made me think after that and now only pack up one box at a time and then put the adress on that box.

Bob...Hope it all works out for you...zilla


----------



## smallscalebill (Sep 19, 2010)

i have used their services for many hard to find ho scale parts. fast friendly service. a good seller.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I know Bob for year's,I'm sure he will make good on your order. Tom Stumpf


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I know Bob too! He has always been nothing but good. I am quite sure that if you talk to him he will make good!


----------



## badlhby (May 23, 2004)

Hi All! This is Bob from BAD L's Hobby. Just to set the record straight on this one. I sent out the order to the incorrect individual mistakenly prior to even receiving payment which came in the form of a money order (which I gladly accept). The individual that received the order was kind enough to forward it to Dave for me without returning it for which I am very grateful. According to tracking, Dave now has the order in his possession. I apologize to Dave for not returning the email but I couldn't figure out how to copy and paste the tracking information on my Droid and I wasn't around a computer all weekend. I knew it was on its way but he didn't know when it would arrive.

I attempt to get things out as fast as possible. Sometimes I do make a mistake and I will rectify it any way I can if humanly possible. I still want to point out that I do this as a hobby and not a full time business. Delays on order shipments cannot always be avoided. Hope this clarifies things a bit. Sorry if I've angered anyone in the process.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Bob,

I was just upset because this happened to me before on an ebay deal and it took me 3 months to get it worked out. Yes I did receive the car yesterday. Sorry I did not know this was only a part time business for you. Keep up the good work as I see you will be getting alot of new AW stuff coming in. 

Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Bob is a first class, bend over backwards for you kind of guy and a big time supporter and proponent of the hobby. If you have been to any of the the major shows you have probably met, and handed over some of your hard earned cash to Bob in exchange for a little slot car treasure.

Now, if he had an iPhone ... this would have been resolved even faster.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey Bob and 0mega. glad to hear it all worked out okay then. Bob, sorry if I seemd harsh with my advice to 0mega. but, I also mentor on eBay Q&A and have seen too many small transactions go bad too quick. I understand your limitation about the communication too. I was hospitalized in Sept-Oct suddenly with no opportunity to make any internet connections for 10 days. fortunately, I didn't have any selling occurring at that time. again, alls well that ends well!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Way to go Bob!! See you at the shows! :thumbsup:


----------

